# Fritz Fon 7150 An Vodafone Easybox anschließen?



## MARIIIO (9. Oktober 2010)

*Fritz Fon 7150 An Vodafone Easybox anschließen?*

Hallo, 

Ich nutzte bis jetzt das FritzFon 7150 für Inet und Telefonie, hatte damit aber immerwieder Probleme mit der Wlan-Verbindung zu meinem PC, da Kellerwohnung. 
Jetzt bei DSL-Vertragsende "wechsle" ich von Arcor zu vodafone und habe eine Vodafone easy box bekommen und wollte noch vor dem anschaltetermin ausprobieren, ob die Easy box die Wlan-Verbindung zuverlässiger hinkriegt. Hat auch alles geklappt (Mit dem Installationscode von arcor ^^), nur ist jetzt mein problem wie ich das FritzFon 7150 an die Easy-Box anschließen muss, damit ich mit dem telefon wieder ganz normal telefonieren kann?

Danke und gruß


----------



## domi-germany (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fritz Fon 7150 An Vodafone Easybox anschließen?*

Wo liegt das Problem ? 
Fritz box ist doch für Internetzugang tätig nicht ?
also gibste der EasyBox ne feste IP klinkst sie mit LAN an die Fritzbox und dann fungiert die easybox als AP 

gruß


----------



## MARIIIO (13. November 2010)

*AW: Fritz Fon 7150 An Vodafone Easybox anschließen?*

Dankeschön, werde ich probieren und mich dann wieder melden. Grundsätzlich würde ich aber lieber die easybox als Hauptgerät nutzen... Mal schaun.


----------



## MARIIIO (14. November 2010)

*AW: Fritz Fon 7150 An Vodafone Easybox anschließen?*

Das erste Problem, auf das ioch jetzt gestoßen bin ist, der Fritz box zu sagen, wie sie sich mit dem internet verbinden soll, da ich bei vodafone nur einen "Modem-Installationscode" bekommen habe, die fritzbox allerdings einen Benutzernamen und ein kennwort haben möche....


----------

